# Opinion on a Gator 855d power sterring



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Im looking at the deere gator xuv 855 Diesel and a boss utv straight plow.what do you guys think??


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You will most definitely want the power steering. 

Good luck with the diesel, stay away from the 825.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Had a diesel and an 825i at my old work place. Diesel was a dog. it was slow as hell. The 825i was quick and powerful. Plus it was nice not having 2 separate fuel types on site to deal with. The powersteering is a must tho!


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

So 855D a bad choice??


----------



## guff1972 (Dec 23, 2005)

the 855 diesel still have good speed they just aren't as snappy as the 825i. Both units will pull good and have very good pushing power when weighted properly.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i would not plow with a gator. they do not look like they can handle the weight of those bosses


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;1559450 said:


> i would not plow with a gator. they do not look like they can handle the weight of those bosses


Yeah they can there is tons of videos on it


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i know they can ive seen the videos and they do squat quite a but must say the kubota looks like it handles it better


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;1559588 said:


> i know they can ive seen the videos and they do squat quite a but must say the kubota looks like it handles it better


I'm a kid and a kid needs his toys... kubita can't go off road and is 10k more


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Drewster2012;1559595 said:


> I'm a kid and a kid needs his toys... kubita can't go off road and is 10k more


very true 
do you want the boss striaght blade? prob weighs less than the v in the videos that ive seen anyways. however you really dont need a boss other companies make good blades too


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;1559598 said:


> very true
> do you want the boss striaght blade? prob weighs less than the v in the videos that ive seen anyways. however you really dont need a boss other companies make good blades too


I want a straight blade and in spring on of my friends dads co has to order it'd plows so when I order mine we will get a discout


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We have 2 2008 620i Gators with Boss Vs and 2 2012 825i with Boss Vs. The 620is were night and day difference after we got the power steering installed. 

I see the 855 has the option for the John Deere power steering unit. That is the one to get. Do not get the aftermarket Electra-Steer steering that can be installed at the dealer, it SUCKS! our 620is have this and they have been nothing but problems. The JD steering is variable so the faster you go the tighter the steering gets for better stability. One finger turning. Plus, for us to buy the 825i Power Steering Gator it was actually cheaper than buying a non-power steering Gator and having the crappy Eletra-Steer unit installed.

I do agree that the suspension on the new Gators is quite soft though. With the plow on the units do drop a bit. But when plowing there isn't a problem. These plow like tanks. We also have salt spreaders on our Gators and we had to redesign the mount because the suspension was so soft the mounts would drag on the ground when going up curb cuts on the sidewalks.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ScubaSteve728;1559450 said:


> i would not plow with a gator. they do not look like they can handle the weight of those bosses


They do, but not great.



Drewster2012;1559585 said:


> Yeah they can there is tons of videos on it


Because videos show how long the machine will last and all the breakdowns and repairs? Or at least the potential for them?



Drewster2012;1559595 said:


> I'm a kid and a kid needs his toys... kubita can't go off road and is 10k more


The RTV's can't go off road? You may want to do some checking before making blanket statements such as this.

The RTV is the machine to get if you want a dedicated work UTV. The Gator is a crossover that fits more in the play mode than work mode.

Wish I could\would have gotten the OEM power steering.


----------

